# I just....



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Made breakfast.....for my son I didn't even eat any don't know why that always happens.

What did you JUST do..keep it going:roll:


----------



## melrosdog (Dec 21, 2008)

I just sold my old lawnmower.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I just cleaned up Tanners first turd in the house....


----------



## redog (Oct 14, 2005)

I just put frontline flea treatment on my 6 dogs $$$$$$$$


----------



## rosesandthorns (Nov 1, 2008)

I just read this thread!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i just watched my hippo chew a bone


----------



## porter314 (Mar 22, 2009)

I just put a pork shoulder on the smoker


----------



## Marty (Dec 10, 2005)

I just tried to help out with a snake bite!


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i just set up a playdate with my friends german shepard


----------



## Feari-Neko (Feb 16, 2009)

i just come back from work


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

went for a long ass walk with the Sulster...


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

I just asked my son to wash DaVinci yes I will pay him. Yuck daVinci is covered in MUD.


----------



## sarie0417 (Feb 26, 2009)

I just watched Tiger Woods hit a good shot...what a surprise.


----------



## Daynes (Feb 18, 2009)

I just baked a rhubarb, peach, blueberry pie.


----------



## jeep lex (Jan 29, 2009)

i just got off of a 5 hour flight from vegas and im so broke and tired rite now, i would like some of that pie though


----------



## bullybabe (Mar 2, 2006)

I just finish putting things up I bought from Wal-mart.


----------



## FloorCandy (Feb 19, 2009)

I just coaxed myself into a sitting position after eating so much food, I think I filled up all the way to my esophagus lol. Happy Easter!


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I just have to start working now...


----------



## pitbull learner (Sep 16, 2008)

i just finished writing in another thread..lol..


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

I just let the dogs inside and it's raining out. YUCK!


----------



## Indigo Bully Connection (Dec 21, 2006)

i just read that thread from marty about the marines and chuckled outloud


----------



## Passenger (Jun 10, 2008)

I just pulled my Blackberry off the phone charger, and am about to go do a little shopping.


----------



## StaffyDaddy (Mar 28, 2009)

i JUST now sent the Oklahoma tax commission my state taxes lol


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

i'm just gonna leave work in 1 minute!!YAY


----------



## Cain714 (Nov 9, 2008)

Just got home from work and the feed store.


----------



## alphamum82 (Mar 18, 2009)

MAD! I just can't get rid of this headache!!!


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just ate an egg salad sammich mmmm


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

I just had to clean out under my bed because Sully decided to tear everything up.


----------



## marineguy56 (Mar 20, 2009)

I just looked at pictures of my dogs when they were puppies. I miss them being all tiny like that.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

was just watching OCC......


----------



## meganc66 (Mar 6, 2009)

o0o0o0o0o0o i loooove the OC!!!

i just stared wide-eyed at Rudi as she make some squealing noises and barks in her sleep....... for like 5 minutes straight.


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

meganc66 said:


> o0o0o0o0o0o i loooove the OC!!!
> 
> i just stared wide-eyed at Rudi as she make some squealing noises and barks in her sleep....... for like 5 minutes straight.


It's actually Orange County Choppers..hehe

just havin a 10 min break....


----------



## ~StangChick~ (Jan 1, 2009)

Just got some new kicks!


----------



## CraziNate (Oct 15, 2009)

Grave digger!!!!!!!! LOL


----------



## NesOne (Feb 7, 2008)

I just bit into my pepperoni and cheese hotpocket.


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

Just poured my self a cup of coffee. Now I can take on the day.


----------

